# Fluval mini Co2 88g



## Ryan Young (27 Apr 2016)

Hi all,
Recently bought myself a Fluval mini Pressurized Co2 System (88g) and was planning on using it in a 30l cube to aid my 'cuba' carpet when I set the tank up.
This is probably a really dumb question but if I don't ask I will never know.
So do I have to use the tiny refill cartridges, i'm guessing 88g relates to grams (weight); if so can i not just use a large bottle for 1/2 the price or will it not work.
Also what kind of bubble count will I be needing, I heard a bubble per hour was around the correct amount for a 30l tank but plan on buying some CRS and I heard they can be easily affected by Co2.


----------



## ian_m (27 Apr 2016)

I get through 2Kg CO2 on 180litre tank on 8 hours a day in 100 days with a green/yellow drop checker. This works out 2000/180/8/100 gr/litre/hour -> 0.014gr/litre/hour.

So with your 88gr & 30litre and having to run it 24/7 (as these kits wont work with a solenoid) in one day you will use 30 * 24 * 0.014 -> 10gr. Thus your cartridge will last 9 days.

So you need to turn CO2 off at night as well as reduce the injection rate (and corresponding light level) in order to get a decent time from your 88gr (or use bigger disposable cylinder). I pay £10 for 2Kg CO2.

You are looking at say 1 bubble per second (typically) to 1 bubble per 5 seconds on a small tank.


----------



## Ryan Young (27 Apr 2016)

Thanks! Helped a lot, will probably buy a 2kg bottle then or slightly smaller, it will be out of sight in any case


----------



## alto (28 Apr 2016)

If you buy the 2kg bottle, you will need an adaptor - or a new regulator
Before jumping into the bigger cylinders check out refill options etc in your area.

I'd vote for a new regulator designed & built for the larger cylinders - you might ask tech support about the advisability of using these 88g system regulators on larger CO2 tanks.

I do run small tanks on these mini CO2 systems - if no leaks in the system, 88g lasts 4-6 weeks & I can easily dump enough CO2 into the tank to gas any livestock BUT water is very soft so relatively lesser amounts of CO2 are needed to generate 10ppm etc CO2 in water column. I'm also not looking for rapid growth etc, just steady & limited algae. I do run CO2 24/7 but lower bubble rate outside photoperiod, Tropica's in tank diffuser works better than one included in kit

You might look at CO2Art for loads of fairly economical alternatives (to the 88g systems)


----------

